
Who cut the cheese? - enzoaguado
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/316515/who-cut-the-cheese?cb=1
======
zunzun
Prior to the Industrial Revolution, cheese was sliced by hand for sale in
shops and markets - in fact, as a matter of historical record, in ancient
times there were people in many places around the world who would cut the
cheese all day long.

